# Woodburning stove v. Rewiring rooms



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Woodburning fireplace/stove vs. electric baseboard heating

Not only in terms of money, but time as well...If cutting your own firewood.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

Is this supposed to be a question about overall cost?

Fireplaces are grossly in-efficient. Electric heat would be cheaper than keeping a home warm with a fireplace.

Woodstoves are more cost effective than electric heat. Unless you are paying for the woodstove, paying for the installation of the stove and chimney, and paying for the wood.

Buy a good stove used, install the chimney yourself, and harvest your own wood, and you will save a LOT of money! Not paying retail is the key!


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

If all you have is a fireplace, if you get a Heatilator, or a Heat Exchanger, it will be a HUGE improvement.. A heatilator is different from an exchanger.. 

There's just something nice and cozy about a fire in the home... 

Here's a heat exchanger.. I've got all the steel to get one build for my fireplace.. I've just not taken the time.. Mine will be a lot different though.. Many different designs for them..


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

So it pulls air in from blower there and heats it and blows it out the pipes? How hot does it get?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, that's how an exchanger or a heatilator works.. they can put out a lot of hot air.. just depends on how hot your fire is..


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

We just installed our wood stove back in August. We are in the middle of renovating an 83 yo house we just bought. Moving from Texas to Nebraska, there were ALOT of things we needed to do to this place to make it survivable for the winter!
We did pay retail for our stove, but got a great deal getting it "off season". We did the chimney and all the install ourselves, with advice from a neighbor who has installed several. We love it!
Most mornings we are currently in the high 20's, a couple in the single digits last week,and haven't used our furnace once.
We do have access to our own wood on our property, using up all the deadwood we cleared from our pastures this summer currently.
It's for sure much more cost effective than the propane, or electric we would need.
If you can install it yourself, and have your own wood, it is the way to go.


----------



## Mattie420 (Apr 2, 2013)

ok thanks a bunch guys you helped me make a decision, your input was greatly appreciated. God bless!!!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

If you're gonna get a wood stove, with stove pipe, invest in a heat reclaimer of some sort. There are several brands, Magic Heat, Flu Master, or an Eco Fan. You'll be surprised how much extra heat you'll get off of the stove pipe.


----------

